# Something Interesting



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

http://faculty.washington.edu/chudler/music.html

Read this. It's about how music affects the brain.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Spare me, I hate brains.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Spare me, I hate brains.




Actually, my Anatomy and Physiology class does creep me out sometimes. To think about we're all skulls walking around... 

But now this class has some use to me as a classical music fan.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh...... nostagia. That site looks like a 1998 geocities page put together by a 12 year old.


----------

